#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  manual and data for petrel 2008

## michaelchau

Hi everybody!!!
I'm new in petrel, I want to teach myself but I have no data and manual...Pls give it to me pratice...I found in the forum but no seen...


thanks...See More: manual and data for petrel 2008

----------

